# An one need any help?



## mknight994 (10 July 2017)

Hi,

Not sure if I'm aloud to post this on here but its worth a shot!

I am a 13 year old confident competent rider who is looking for a little part time job during the six weeks holiday!
Preferably on a smaller local yard (around Somerset area) that just needs some help mucking out, cleaning tack, poo picking, exercising horses, turning out, feeding, bringing in, grooming, yard chores...etc... 
Can only do certain days, but if you are interested in me, then pop me an email on madzknight1@yahoo.co.uk and i will tell you the days i am free! I am going to be charging small amounts due to my time and me wanting to help my mum and dad out paying for the horses. We can talk prices over email as it all depends on what you are happy to pay and what jobs i will be doing. 

Thank you in advance.


----------

